# Hamstrung Police



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Evil politicians refuse to protect regular people from the angry mob.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...ifa-uses-twitter-facebook-organize-nationwide

Police are prevented from doing anything by order of democrats in charge. This is as bad as I can remember. Why the hell do we pay taxes?









If your in or near any of this madness buckle up and go with God.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

FUBAR wow


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We the people still have the power, stop the payroll tax sham. Choke the sumbitches out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Federal Judge temporarily squashed this.

http://https://www.redstate.com/shipwreckedcrew/2020/07/25/seattle-pd-currently-under-consent-decree-in-federal-court-cannot-change-police-police-on-use-of-force/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And the anarchists had another "peaceful protest" in spite of the police's best efforts

https://www.redstate.com/nick-arama/2020/07/25/seattle-rioters-attack-police-and-citizens-throw-explosives-at-precinct-torch-new-youth-detention-center/

"..........Seattle anarchists are rioting in support of Portland.

The protest would march by businesses and then start chanting "I don't know shit, I don't see shit," then Antifa members would break off and start smashing things.

Here they were torching the site where they're building the new juvenile detention center............"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you live in a Democrat run city, or a Democrat run state, you have two choices.
Leave, or put up with it,


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what, exactly, the "protesters" in Portland are protesting at this point?

I'm not sure why anyone is still willing to be a law enforcement officer in Seattle or King County. I know conservative people who live in the city, but for the most part this is what Seattleites voted for and they deserve it. And don't blame Carmen Best. I believe she's risking her job with that letter.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Can anyone tell me what, exactly, the "protesters" in Portland are protesting at this point?
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone is still willing to be a law enforcement officer in Seattle or King County. I know conservative people who live in the city, but for the most part this is what Seattleites voted for and they deserve it. And don't blame Carmen Best. I believe she's risking her job with that letter.


It is a part of a well organized, well financed, operation to take over this country.
It has nothing to do with black people allegedly being "victimized".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is a part of a well organized, well financed, operation to take over this country.
> It has nothing to do with black people allegedly being "victimized".


And it's working perfectly. The useful idiots and the sheeple have absolutely no clue.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

I used to work in law enforcement. I thank God that I switched careers because it's going to be impossible for a police officer to do his job soon. I can't imagine leaving for work one day, trying to protect the folks I work for (taxpayers). But instead of coming home after my shift, I'm in handcuffs and in jail myself for just doing my job and trying to keep the public safe. Yeah I'm glad I left and I pray for the folks that are crazy enough to stay in that profession! I would feel like I was playing Russian roulette every time I went to work with the way things are now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The cops need to start arresting these politicians. After all it is their duty and responsibility to uphold the constitution. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> The cops need to start arresting these politicians. After all it is their duty and responsibility to uphold the constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The jails are not big enough for Bill Barr to arrest those, past and present in Congress, their minions, and the DEEP State operatives in Federal Government (FBI CIA NSC...). Maybe make up some cages like Sotero did for the criminal alien children. They don't deserve any more


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> rice paddy daddy said:
> 
> 
> > It is a part of a well organized, well financed, operation to take over this country.
> ...


It's working like a charm and I could not have stated that better myself! You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The jails are not big enough for Bill Barr to arrest those, past and present in Congress, their minions, and the DEEP State operatives in Federal Government (FBI CIA NSC...). Maybe make up some cages like Sotero did for the criminal alien children. They don't deserve any more


Cages would assume they'll be sticking around. I believe treasonous traitors get the rope. Could all be done in one day.


----------

